# Thank you, 420layersofdank



## Adirondack (Apr 25, 2015)

Tonight my wife and another couple went to Bistro Blanc (north of DC) to celebrate my 60th birthday. I had heard good things about it and wanted to go somewhere that had a KKF member as chef to make it a bit more personal. I had PMed Chef Janny about coming and he was very welcoming. Well, the restaurant, food and especially Janny were all wonderful. He came out early on to meet us and I was surprised by how young he was and it was a thrill to meet my first forum member in person. It's nice to know you guys aren't all axe murderers. :lol2:

Janny was very generous, sending out little surprises for us throughout the meal. Had my first raw oyster as a shooter with blood Orange and other ingredients. Very refreshing. My main course was red snapper that included two of my favorite spring ingredients - morels and ramps. It was all excellent, as was everyone else's food.

I had brought a couple of knives for show and tell, but the kitchen was just too busy by the end of our meal to take Janny away from his work. Maybe another time. I hope our server conveyed to you, Janny, how truly appreciative we were of everything. It was a very memorable evening.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 25, 2015)

That's great! He and Marc served up a memorable dinner there for me and a handful of car club friends about 1-1/2 years ago. I know they didn't miss a beat when Marc moved to a place in Fells Point, although it's likely 420 has to put in even more hours than before. Great ingredients well-prepared, with some nice 'treats' thrown in here and there. Definitely a place to frequent if you live close to Columbia.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 25, 2015)

Very nice! I'm more than thrilled to admit I'm Janny's biggest fan, glad to here his fan club is growing!


----------



## 420layersofdank (Apr 26, 2015)

Adirondack!! Check ur inbox! 
Wow you guys are too flattering!! I really have to say that without Marcs humble structure of guidance and patience, I would probably not live to cook and cook to live. And hAve you seen his WHOLE knife collection? Enough said, I love you Marc Dixon. Let's just say If I was Bruce jenner, I would Tear Dat ass up !!!!


----------



## cheflarge (Apr 26, 2015)

LMFAO :bliss: :doublethumbsup: :O  :lol2:


----------

